# Montana Water Dog



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Some pictures from my recent trip to Montana. Nothing special here, just some gorgeous river and mountain scenery. This is where I grew up. 

I swear this dog loves to swim more than my Labrador did. He just sat out there and swam and swam and swam, and when DH and I got out of the water, he actually barked at me, like, "HEY YOU. GET BACK IN HERE, I'M NOT DONE". :wild:











































































This one makes me think of that dachshund in Toy Story: Stretch-a-Dog!
































"No I'm not a Bear!"


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos, I love the 'shark' photo best :wub:

Wonderful scenery as well, wow


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, nice pictures. You guy's find some great places.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

WOWZA! What paradise! And your dog is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

That place is absolutely gorgeous! Looks like the boys had a good time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Wow, nice pictures. You guy's find some great places.


If only I had pictures of all the places I went before I had my iPhone....I never either took the camera because it was too heavy or I never got it out, too cumbersome. The iPhone is awesome for pictures. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful!!

I LOVED Montana when I went... Am hoping to go back one of these days..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We just traveled from Oregon ,WA,MT,I'D and on to Ohio this spring..so amazingly beautiful out there. Beautiful pictures...


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful dog! He does look like a bear while swimming. Looks like a fun adventure


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah it looks amazing, you guys seem just had a blast??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

What beautiful pics of a delighted dog in the sparkling water! Zorro is extremely envious, he loves water (too much maybe..). He would be quivering in excitement to be swimming in that river.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Gosh, it kinda looks like Montana=Paradise?!

Looks like he's having the time of his life. I love to see GSDs enjoying water. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Beautiful pictures.......... 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woogyboogy (Dec 25, 2013)

Amazing pictures...that location looks like my paradise. I dream of finding a place like that one day!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Got the real "WOW" factor, both scenery and dog. and I agree he does look like a bear, lol, a gorgeous one


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice pics


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely a bear. He looks like a very nice bear, though. LOL!


----------



## maggie26 (Nov 30, 2013)

Looked like a great time was had by all. How cold was that water?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow very impressive,He Really loves the Water 
Great looking GSD.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

maggie26 said:


> Looked like a great time was had by all. How cold was that water?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


June and July were very warm. So the water was warmer this year than most. Cold is relative, hee hee. I don't think it's that cold at all, but I'm used to it. Cold to me is an alpine, snow fed lake at 6,000' in June or Oct, although Bull River and the Clark Fork never warm up. 

Thanks for the nice comments. He's a good bear.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

I saw this when you originally posted and thought, "great spot" and I just went back through all the posted pictures to find it again. We are thinking about a Labor Day camping trip to some mountain location where Ollie can plan and swim. Your pictures look awesome! Can you tell me where in MT this is so I can see if it is do-able from Salt Lake City?


----------



## jeepgirl (Aug 1, 2014)

That's it. I'm moving to Montana! Beautiful pics!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Great shots!!!! What abeautiful dog and scenery  Looks like you had a blast!!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oliver'smom said:


> I saw this when you originally posted and thought, "great spot" and I just went back through all the posted pictures to find it again. We are thinking about a Labor Day camping trip to some mountain location where Ollie can plan and swim. Your pictures look awesome! Can you tell me where in MT this is so I can see if it is do-able from Salt Lake City?


Sorry just saw this. This is basically where the Bull River empties into the Clark Fork, 3 miles west of the town of Noxon. It's quite a haul from Utah.  There is no "town" at Bull River, but there is a junction of Hwy 200 and Hwy 56. You can find it on Google Earth.

There is a nice little motel called Aitkens on Hwy 200 between Bull River and Noxon (Noxon is where my dad grew up and me too), the campground at Bull River is very nice too. Gets full now though. When I was growing up, it was a graveyard. Oh, progress. There are a few other I believe in the general area.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

All these pictures people are taking of their dogs out in nature off leash and loving life is making me jealous lol! Amazing scenery and beautiful shepherd! Looks like you two had a wonderful adventure!


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks, maybe it won't work for Labor Day, but it looks like such a beautiful spot with no one around that maybe we will try a road trip to find it next summer.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

jealous of the nice clean water, we had a flood here last year so all of our local lakes and nasty with left over flood water


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I appreciate you sharing such amazing and breath-taking photos. I see things like this and realize how spectacular of a place this world is if we just take a moment to enjoy it...


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Montana is and always will be a very special place to me. I try to go as much as I can. Someday I will go to stay again permanently.


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Dogs havin fun... and so what can one do in Montana to afford to live there..... <_<


(actually being an Arizonan I'd probably flee the winter like a zombie invasion! )


----------

